# verändern von Menübar elementen



## Nud3l (14. Okt 2009)

Hi 

Ich möchte Teile in der Menübar verändern und auf enable setzen ich habe sehr viel aus probiert und es auch geschafft 

nur scheint mir meine Lösung als großer Mist kann man das irgendwie anders lösen?

Hier meine Lösung:


```
MenuManager menuManager = ((ApplicationWindow) PlatformUI.getWorkbench().getActiveWorkbenchWindow()).getMenuBarManager();
    IContributionItem[] item = menuManager.getItems();
    for (int i = 0; i < item.length; i++) {

      if (item[i] instanceof SubContributionItem) {
        if (((SubContributionItem) item[i]).getId().equals(OcitsimulationSingleton.MENUBAR_ID)) {

          IContributionItem[] menuitem = ((MenuManager) ((SubContributionItem) item[i]).getInnerItem()).getItems();

          for (int j = 0; j < menuitem.length; j++) {
            if (menuitem[j].getId().equals(OcitsimulationSingleton.MENUBAR_NEUPROJEKT_ID) || menuitem[j].getId().equals(OcitsimulationSingleton.MENUBAR_OEFFNEN_ID) || menuitem[j].getId().equals(OcitsimulationSingleton.MENUBAR_SPEICHERN_ID)) {
              ((ActionContributionItem) ((SubContributionItem) menuitem[j]).getInnerItem()).getAction().setEnabled(running);
            }
          }
          break;
        }
      }
    }
```


----------



## Gast2 (15. Okt 2009)

Leg dein Menü über die extension org.eclipse.ui.menu an


----------



## Nud3l (15. Okt 2009)

naja ich habe jetzt actions und möchte das ungeren wieder ändern

auserdem habe ich elemente im menü die auch in der Toolbar sind und daher sehe ich actions als beste lösung..


----------



## Gast2 (15. Okt 2009)

Nö da wären definitv commands die bessere Lösung...

Musste mich auch erst reinarbeiten ist, aber echt gut gemacht
http://www.java-forum.org/plattformprogrammierung/88782-action-keybinding.html
Mach die Links und das Tutorial durch, dann klappt es viel einfacher...


----------



## Nud3l (15. Okt 2009)

Naja ich glaub das ich das nimmer ändern werde da es so klappt.. und mir die Zeit davon läuft.. 
Aber beim nächsten Projekt werde ich mich dann mal in den commands ein arbeiten..

Ich dachte nur das es irgendwie einen einfachere Lösung gibt an die selbs erstellten eleemente dran zu kommen irgendwie getActionfromID oder so.. Da dem so nicht ist muss ich mit der lösung leben..


----------



## Gast2 (15. Okt 2009)

Naja solang dauert es ja nicht ein Menü und eine Toolbar umzubauen...
Wenn ich halt so deine ganzen cast sehe, dann sieht das nicht gerade nach einem guten weg aus... bekommst du keine warnings???


----------



## Nud3l (15. Okt 2009)

nein keine warnings.. wenn ich 2 Tage oder so brauche kann das schon zuviel sein . Ich muss das diesen Monat noch abgeben mit aus arbeitung usw. und das ist noch ne menge zu schreiben. 

Wenn ich vieleicht ganz  zumschluss noch zeit habe werde ich es ändern aber jetzt heißt es erstmalalle funktionen rein hauen und dann weiter schreiben.. Zum glück kennt sich mein prof damit nicht aus


----------



## Gonzo17 (15. Okt 2009)

Nud3l hat gesagt.:


> wenn ich 2 Tage oder so brauche kann das schon zuviel sein



Also wenn man zwei Tage braucht, um ein Menü und ne Toolbar umzuschreiben, dann ist das definitiv zu viel finde ich. ^^ Außer natürlich das Menü ist riesig, aber das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Nud3l (15. Okt 2009)

naja vielleicht habe ich ein bisschen übertrieben...

Ich hatte schon mal das vergnügen mit den Command und da hat das nicht immer  so toll geklappt wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Deswegen habe ich die ganz raus gelassen. Da es mein erstes Projekt ist bin ich schon ganz zufrieden mit meinem resultat nur der Weg ist nicht immer der beste. 

Wofür braucht man dann eigentlich die actions wenn man doch wieso immer commands nutzen soll?


----------



## Gast2 (15. Okt 2009)

Die Action sind halt veraltet und die commands neuer find sie auch leichter zum handhaben...


----------

